# GT-R R35 Limo



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stretch R35 GT-R. What it'd look like.

Wasnt gonna post it, but what the hell lol :flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Haha those are 2 big ass doors! Definitely would go 3 doors/side


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

It just looks weird


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I bet you would have no problem finding customers,,,


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Has a Panamera taste to it.


----------



## TylernicisGTR (Jun 12, 2014)

Epic


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Paulsmig said:


> Has a Panamera taste to it.


That's what I thought lol


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

haha actually kinda looks like a cool limo..


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

not for me.. But not that horrible..lol

Goldie


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks alright... Front end looks too long


----------

